# Neues Werbe-System zur Umgehung von Popup-Blockern



## wazi (20 April 2004)

Diese Meldung stammt von pressetext.austria

Management-System blockt Pop-up-Blocker

AdSolutions FX "befreit" Online-Werbung

Mörs (pte, 08. Apr 2004 11:23) - Der deutsche Online-Marketing-Spezialist Falk eSolutions AG hat mit seinem Produkt-Release "AdSolution FX" ein Management-System für Rich-Media-Formate mit integriertem Anti-Pop-up-Blocker präsentiert. Die Software erkennt während der Werbemittel-Auslieferung, ob ein Pop-Up-Blocker aktiviert ist und stellt in diesem Fall das Werbemittel in Form eines so genannten "Layer-Ads" zur Verfügung. Damit sollen laut Falk Werbetreibende wieder sichergehen können, dass ihre Online-Werbung nicht unterdrückt, sondern auch wirklich gesehen wird. :abgelehnt: :bash:

Die Software wurde speziell für das Management von Rich-Media-Werbeformen entwickelt und soll erweiterte Spielräume für Online-Werbetreibende bieten. Ein integrierter "AFX-Editor" ermöglicht die Integration individueller Bewegungsabläufe und Spezialeffekte. Weitere Features sind vorgefertigte Templates wie "Expandable Banner", "Commercial Breaks" oder "Layer Ads".

Durch umfassenden Workflow soll die komplette Kommunikation zwischen dem Werbekunden, der Kreativ-Agentur, der Medien-Agentur und dem Vermarkter hinsichtlich Banner-Freigabe, Verwaltung und Auslieferung der Werbeformate geregelt werden. Die Zähldifferenz zwischen Vermarktern und Agenturen, die aufgrund der Werbemittel-Blocker zu einem immer massiveren Problem geworden ist, soll laut Falk durch "AdSolutions FX" wieder auf ein normales und kalkulierbares Maß zurückgeführt werden. (Ende) :abgelehnt: :bash: :bash:

Und da sage noch jemand, es findet KEINE Schlacht gegen den Werbe-Terrorismus statt. Die lassen sich andauernd was Neues einfallen, um mit ihrem Werbe-Schrott doch die Leute zu bombardieren.

Na denn ProstMahlzeit....

Gruß wazi


----------



## News (20 April 2004)

Bliebe die Frage, ob das nur reine Pop-Up-Blocker betrifft (z. B. den in Mozilla / Firefox integrierten), oder ob diese Anti-Methode auch andere Filtermethoden erkennt/umgeht.
Mein AdSubtract (ähnelt Webwasher) blockt auch ganze Werbeserver anhand von URL-Listen & berücksichtigt typische Layouts von Werbebannern. Funktioniert - noch? - prima.
Nur Flash-Werbebanner rutschen gelegentlich noch durch.


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2004)

Die sind genauso betroffen.
Da gabs schon mal was. Der System prüfte einfach, ob die Grafik zum Client übertragen wird. Wenn nein, gibts keinen Content.
Sonst müsste Dein Pop-Up-Blocker alles runterladen, aber nicht anzeigen. Das wäre ja nur die halbe Miete.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Der System prüfte einfach, ob die Grafik zum Client übertragen wird. Wenn nein, gibts keinen Content.



prima  , auf Sites die mit solchen Tricks arbeiten kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.

wäre  doch ein wunderbares Mittel nervige Sites erst garnicht anzeigen zu lassen.
Wenn ein Blocker so arbeitet, daß er solche Sites komplett unterdrückt , installier ich den sofort,
wäre nach noch besser als im TV , automatische Werbungsunterdrückung.....

cp


----------



## wazi (20 April 2004)

Ich habe einige  Maßnahmen umgesetzt, die diese Werbe-Banausen zuverlässig blockieren. Ebenso ist in der Firewall ein Werbe-Blocker drin, mit dem ich ganze Websites plattmachen kann oder einzelne Bestandteile einer Website, ganz wie ich will.

Die einzelnen Elemente schalte ich bei Bedarf "von Hand" ein und aus, und überlasse nichts einer unvollkommenen Automatik, und so ist es am PC zappenduster mit Werbe-Schrott    Ist zwar erhöhter Aufwand, aber für mich akzeptabel. Und immer noch besser als der andauernde Werbe-Trommelfeuer-Terror. :bash:

Neee, nicht mit mir!! 

Gruß wazi 8)  8)  8)


----------

